# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Chien qui n'aime pas se promener?

## Darlow

Voilà ce qui me perturbe: ma chienne a bientôt 7 mois, et j'ai l'impression qu'elle n'aime pas se promener. Je n'ai jamais eu de chien comme ça avant, au contraire les autres attendaient l'heure de la promenade avec impatience, le matin mon mâle ne me lâche pas tant qu'on n'est pas sortis, le soir il jappe de temps en temps comme pour me rappeler que l'heure approche, alors que ma petite n'a pas l'air intéressée plus que ça par les sorties...  :: 

Le matin, je sors d'abord le mâle, quand je rentre elle attend que je la sorte à son tour, mais dès qu'on est dehors, elle va à 2 à l'heure, s'arrête partout, voire parfois s'allonge, elle veut dire bonjour à la terre entière, mais elle marche tout doucement dès qu'il n'y a personne en vue. Par moments elle fait des petites accélérations, mais dans l'ensemble, il faut tout le temps lui dire d'avancer sinon on y passerait la journée.  :: 

Le soir, mon mari vient avec moi donc on les sort en même temps, mais on est toujours très loin l'un de l'autre, car la petite fait son cinéma, s'arrête partout, avec le mâle je fais des allers-retours pour revenir à sa hauteur, mais franchement c'est chiantissime... Je me dis qu'on ne pourra jamais se balader avec elle si ça ne change pas, on fait toujours le même petit tour, c'est pénible. Et ça me rappelle douloureusement mon vieux pépère qui avait du mal à marcher à la fin de sa vie et qui marchait à peu près à la même vitesse...  ::  Les boules, quoi... Ca fini par me mettre de mauvaise humeur, je l'aime ma bébé, mais je ne comprends pas et ça me gonfle... 

Quand je pense au nombre de pauvres chiens cloîtrés dans un jardin qui ne demandent qu'à sortir et que je vois la mienne qui a le jardin + les sorties et qui n'a pas l'air d'apprécier, je me pose des questions...  :: 

J'ai pensé qu'elle avait peut-être un problème aux pattes, mais dans le jardin elle marche normalement, et quand on rentre de la promenade.... elle court partout, donc je me dis que ce n'est pas la fatigue qui l'empêche d'avancer!

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà vécu ça, avoir un chiot qui a priori n'aime pas se promener? Est-ce que ça a changé en grandissant? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et avis sur la question.

----------


## Poska

Elle ne trouve peut-être pas d’intérêt à sortir... tu as essayé d'emmener son jouet préféré, ou de varier les endroits, de jouer avec elle pendant les promenades?
ça me rappelle ma chienne quand je l'ai eu, mémère faisait pipi/caca et hop elle voulait faire demi-tour, ça a changé le jour où j'ai enfin compris comment jouer avec elle (j'ai mis du temps à trouver, personne ne lui avait appris à jouer...)

----------


## Darlow

Non je n'ai pas tenté de prendre un jouet, je vais essayer demain matin, on verra si ça change quelque chose. Du coup tu joues tout le temps pendant les ballades, enfin je veux dire, à chaque promenade? 
J'avais songé sinon à essayer de la faire avancer avec des friandises, mais vu qu'elle mange déjà bien, je ne veux pas la rendre obèse...  :: 
On a été à la plage l'autre jour pour changer, elle était contente mais toujours à la traîne...

----------


## Poska

Non on ne joue pas à chaque fois, elle a une façon de jouer qui implique de pouvoir la lâcher ce qui n'est pas possible en ville... mais ça lui a fait apprécier les promenades, maintenant elle est contente de sortir et ne fait plus demi-tour dès qu'elle en a l'occasion.
Et puis honnêtement ça finissait par me souler moi aussi de la sortir vu sa motivation et elle devait le sentir, quand j'ai commencé à jouer avec elle ça a débloqué la situation, j'étais plus motivée et elle aussi du coup.
Aujourd'hui c'est une mamie qui n'a plus le droit de courir, donc malheureusement on ne peut plus jouer comme avant, mais elle est est toujours aussi heureuse quand je prend la laisse.

----------


## Darlow

Oui c'est clair que c'est chiant, j'ai l'impression de l'emmerder en la sortant, ce n'est pas le but bien évidemment, mais pour moi, un chien doit sortir (enfin elle est contente de sortir, pas de marcher...) donc je ne veux pas laisser tomber. J'espère réussir à la motiver, car par moments ça me gave au plus haut point, mon mari ne cherche pas à comprendre, il a rentre et c'est tout, mais pour moi ce n'est pas une solution.
 Et si ça continue, ça va finir par priver un peu le 2ème, car je n'envisage pas de faire des longues ballades avec lui et de la laisser seule à la maison trop souvent (elle pleure dès qu'on la laisse, en plus...)
Je prends un jouet demain matin, on va voir si ça fait avancer ma boulette...  ::

----------


## Darlow

Et puis actuellement, comme je cherche du boulot, j'ai le temps de traîner un peu, mais quand je vais retrouver un emploi, je ne vais pas perdre une heure tout les matins pour faire 50 mètres, quoi...  ::

----------


## mimine

tu as fait vérifier chez le véto qu'elle n'ait pas de douleurs ?

peut être tout simplement qu'elle apprécie de sentir plein d'odeurs... Eros a tendance à faire pareil, il adore passer 10 minutes à renifler les odeurs  ::

----------


## Darlow

Non, je n'ai pas été chez le véto, comme je disais, au début j'ai pensé qu'elle avait peut-être mal quelque part, mais vu qu'elle marche tout à fait normalement dans le jardin et qu'elle court comme une folle au retour, l'explication n'est pas là...  :: 
Par contre effectivement, elle adore être dehors et tout renifler, donc je penserais plutôt comme Poska qu'elle ne voit pas l’intérêt de se promener (c'est vrai qu'elle fait rarement ses besoins dehors), peut-être qu'elle est juste contente de tout sentir. C'est clair que si je ne la faisais pas avancer, on ne décollerait pas du tout de devant la maison...  ::

----------


## mimine

> Non, je n'ai pas été chez le véto, comme je disais, au début j'ai pensé qu'elle avait peut-être mal quelque part, mais vu qu'elle marche tout à fait normalement dans le jardin et qu'elle court comme une folle au retour, l'explication n'est pas là... 
> Par contre effectivement, elle adore être dehors et tout renifler, donc je penserais plutôt comme Poska qu'elle ne voit pas lintérêt de se promener (c'est vrai qu'elle fait rarement ses besoins dehors), peut-être qu'elle est juste contente de tout sentir. C'est clair que si je ne la faisais pas avancer, on ne décollerait pas du tout de devant la maison...


pourquoi pas essayer un jour que tu as un bouquin à lire de le prendre avec toi et de la laisser faire la balade à son rythme ? Quand elle s'arrête pour renifler tu bouquines  ::  Ca pourrait être une piste de réflexion, pour qu'elle prenne le temps de se rassurer dehors et qu'elle arrête de se sentir en insécurité ?

Peut être aussi essayer de trouver ce qui la motive en intérieur ? 
Elle n'est peut être pas rassurée en extérieur, puisqu'elle fait très rarement ses besoins dehors ?

----------


## flomyspra

ça me fait penser un peu à ma golden. C'est peut-être pas au même point que toi, car on se balade beaucoup quand même mais, elle peut être pénible en balade car son activité préféré c'est de se coucher avec un baton dans la bouche ou de gratter le sol. En fait, ça dépend des fois, parfois, elle marche bien si elle joue, car elle aime courir quand même de temps en temps, mais elle n'est pas toujours motivée pour avancer.
Alors, un truc qui marche super bien, c'est de lui lancer un objet (un jouet ou un baton), elle fonce systématiquement dessus, là, elle a plus l'air fatiguée, le problème c'est qu'elle ne veut pas le redonner, mais en lui lançant un autre baton, elle repart sur le deuxième. J'ai parfois passé des balades en lançant un baton, et on voit qu'elle est contente.
Sinon quand on se balade avec un autre chien, aucun problème, elle peut faire des km. ça ne marche pas forcément avec ma deuxième chienne comme compagne de jeu car elle l'a tout le temps sous la patte pour jouer, il lui faut un chien qu'elle ne voit qu'occasionnellement, quoique parfois pendant la balade, elle joue avec sa soeur d'adoption et ça la fait avancer mais c'est pas aussi systématique que quand c'est le chien d'un ou d'une amie.
Et un autre truc qui marche bien avec ma chienne, c'est de partir en courant car elle le prend comme un jeu et elle aime bien, elle court elle aussi pour me suivre.
Mais sinon, quand je me balade tranquillement avec mes deux chiennes, parfois c'est un peu pénible car j'en ai souvent une derrière qui voudrait flaner et que je dois motiver pour qu'elle me rejoigne et l'autre qui ne demande qu'à filer rapidement et que je dois rappeler constamment pour ne pas la perdre de vue tout en ne perdant pas la retardataire de vue non plus.

----------


## Darlow

> pourquoi pas essayer un jour que tu as un bouquin à lire de le prendre avec toi et de la laisser faire la balade à son rythme ? Quand elle s'arrête pour renifler tu bouquines  Ca pourrait être une piste de réflexion, pour qu'elle prenne le temps de se rassurer dehors et qu'elle arrête de se sentir en insécurité ?
> 
> Peut être aussi essayer de trouver ce qui la motive en intérieur ? 
> Elle n'est peut être pas rassurée en extérieur, puisqu'elle fait très rarement ses besoins dehors ?


Le seul truc qui la motive vraiment, c'est la bouffe et les papouilles!  ::  
De tempérament, elle est calme pour un chiot, avec bien sûr quelques petits moments de folie, mais ce n'est rien comparé à mes autres bébés au même âge, qui ne pensaient qu'à jouer!
Ah, tu penses que c'est parce qu'elle n'est pas rassurée qu'elle ne fait pas beaucoup ses besoins dehors? Pourtant elle s'assied, s'allonge, je n'avais pas pensé à ça.





> ça me fait penser un peu à ma golden. C'est peut-être pas au même point que toi, car on se balade beaucoup quand même mais, elle peut être pénible en balade car son activité préféré c'est de se coucher avec un baton dans la bouche ou de gratter le sol. En fait, ça dépend des fois, parfois, elle marche bien si elle joue, car elle aime courir quand même de temps en temps, mais elle n'est pas toujours motivée pour avancer.
> Alors, un truc qui marche super bien, c'est de lui lancer un objet (un jouet ou un baton), elle fonce systématiquement dessus, là, elle a plus l'air fatiguée, le problème c'est qu'elle ne veut pas le redonner, mais en lui lançant un autre baton, elle repart sur le deuxième. J'ai parfois passé des balades en lançant un baton, et on voit qu'elle est contente.
> Sinon quand on se balade avec un autre chien, aucun problème, elle peut faire des km. ça ne marche pas forcément avec ma deuxième chienne comme compagne de jeu car elle l'a tout le temps sous la patte pour jouer, il lui faut un chien qu'elle ne voit qu'occasionnellement, quoique parfois pendant la balade, elle joue avec sa soeur d'adoption et ça la fait avancer mais c'est pas aussi systématique que quand c'est le chien d'un ou d'une amie.
> Et un autre truc qui marche bien avec ma chienne, c'est de partir en courant car elle le prend comme un jeu et elle aime bien, elle court elle aussi pour me suivre.
> Mais sinon, quand je me balade tranquillement avec mes deux chiennes, parfois c'est un peu pénible car j'en ai souvent une derrière qui voudrait flaner et que je dois motiver pour qu'elle me rejoigne et l'autre qui ne demande qu'à filer rapidement et que je dois rappeler constamment pour ne pas la perdre de vue tout en ne perdant pas la retardataire de vue non plus.


Oui c'est vite pénible à gérer, 2 chiens qui ne vont pas au même rythme. C'est vrai que quand on rencontre d'autres chiens, elle avance plus vite. D'ailleurs quand on rencontre des gens aussi, ce matin il y avait un petit groupe de voisins qui partait en randonnée, alors là elle marchait à leur vitesse. Demain je tente avec un jouet, on va bien voir ce que ça donnera!  ::

----------


## naboule

darlow  ta chienne est peut-etre comme mon chien,il n'a aucun probleme de santé,a peine 3 ans,en pleine forme,mais il traine toujours 10 metres derriere! il reniffle,se roule...enfin bref,c'est un croisé limace! ça veut pas dire qu'il aime pas sortir,il veut juste aller a son rythme(c'est a dire trèèèèèèèès lentement! :: )pour aller plus vite si je suis pressée,je lui mets sa laisse,sinon je me ::  
mais a part ça,il court dans tous les sens parfois.... quand il en a envie ::

----------


## mimine

> Ah, tu penses que c'est parce qu'elle n'est pas rassurée qu'elle ne fait pas beaucoup ses besoins dehors? Pourtant elle s'assied, s'allonge, je n'avais pas pensé à ça.


je te disais ça parce qu'en règle générale, un chien ne fait ses besoins que là où il se sent non menacé... donc peut être une piste à étudier ?

----------


## Darlow

La mienne aussi par moments marche normalement (c'est ce qui m'a convaincue que ce n'est pas un problème physique, mais plutôt de la feignasserie  ::  ), mais franchement c'est insupportable par moments de faire 10 mètres en 5 minutes...  ::

----------


## tsarrott

Est-ce que ce n'est pas un problème de laisse, le fait qu'elle soit attachée en somme, si tu la promènes attachée.
Essaye de lui laisser la laisse dans le jardin pour voir si elle réagit de la même façon

----------


## Darlow

> je te disais ça parce qu'en règle générale, un chien ne fait ses besoins que là où il se sent non menacé... donc peut être une piste à étudier ?


Ah OK, merci pour l'info! Je ne sais pas si c'est ça, car elle n'a pas l'air mal à l'aise ou quoi que ce soit, j'ai plutôt l'impression qu'elle est tellement occupée à renifler qu'elle ne pense pas à autre chose?  ::  Elle fait un ou 2 pipis pendant sa promenade, rarement plus. Après comme je suis au chômage, elle a accès au jardin toute la journée, donc c'est peut-être aussi pour ça qu'elle fait moins à l'extérieur. Je vais continuer à "l'étudier", voir si je repère quelque chose qui peut me faire penser qu'elle a peur ou se sent mal.

----------


## Darlow

> Est-ce que ce n'est pas un problème de laisse, le fait qu'elle soit attachée en somme, si tu la promènes attachée.
> Essaye de lui laisser la laisse dans le jardin pour voir si elle réagit de la même façon


Aucune idée, je n'y avais jamais pensé (de toute façon pas le choix, les sorties se font en laisse chez moi), je vais essayer de lui mettre la laisse dans le jardin un moment avant de sortir pour voir ce qu'elle fera. Merci pour l'idée.  ::

----------


## mimine

> Est-ce que ce n'est pas un problème de laisse, le fait qu'elle soit attachée en somme, si tu la promènes attachée.
> Essaye de lui laisser la laisse dans le jardin pour voir si elle réagit de la même façon


tu utilises quoi ? laisse à enrouleur ? collier ? harnais ?

Peut être une partie du matériel qui ne convient pas ?

----------


## Darlow

Je lui mets un collier. J'ai commencé avec une laisse courte pour l'habituer, et depuis quelques semaines on est passés à une laisse à enrouleur pour lui laisser un peu plus de longueur. Avant elle s'allongeait tout le temps, avec la laisse à enrouleur ça va mieux, elle le fait de temps en temps, mais ça devient de plus en plus rare.

----------


## mimine

essaies peut être de combiner la laisse à enrouleur avec un harnais ? (pas de gêne au niveau du cou)

----------


## Darlow

Je n'en ai pas, je vais déjà essayer de la faire avancer avec des jouets, de rendre la ballade plus "intéressante", et si ça ne marche pas, alors je tenterai le harnais.

----------


## Darlow

Bon, pour le test de ce matin avec le jouet, c'est raté! Quand je suis rentrée de la ballade avec mon mâle, la route était barrée, ils sont en train de goudronner (ils pourraient prévenir la veille, non?  ::  ) donc je suis cloitrée chez moi! La petite a un peu chouiné quand elle a vu qu'elle ne sortait pas, j'ai joué avec elle dans le jardin, et là elle fait l'inspectrice des travaux finis, elle observe...  ::  Je tenterai plus tard, donc!

----------


## camille1

ça me fait penser à ma chienne. BB labrador de 3 mois. Les sorties au début c'était difficile, elle nous regardait en couinant pour qu'on rentre et tirait vers la maison ! 
Mais ça c'était parce qu'elle ne voulait faire que pipi dans l'appart et pas dehors, j'avais l'impression que ses petits couinements voulaient dire "viiiiite on rentre! j'veux faire pipi !!".

On a tenté le coup du jouet, le sur-surjeu (on surjouait déjà dès le début mais il a fallu mettre les bouchés doubles, quitte à passer pour des neuneus dans la rue  :: )de la satisfaction quand le pipi était fait dehors et en 2 semaines tout s'est arrangé!

----------


## isawell

Sans anthropomorphisme, si on essayait 2 secondes de se mettre à la place du chien ?
- dedans : sécurisant, calme, état émotionnel OK
- dehors : plein de sollicitations & là quel est son état émotionnel ? Crainte ? Curiosité ? 

TU as une vision de ce que devrait être la promenade... Mais est-ce le point de vue de ton chien ?
Qu'est-ce que tu lui as appris ?..

Dehors, on renifle (donc plutôt état émotionnel : curiosité ?) 
Lui as tu indiqué que le but de la balade n'était pas celui-là ?
(et qu'est-ce que ton chien a à gagner à se comporter autrement ?.. Pour l'instant, rien...)

Bref : il n'y a pas de soucis, juste une incompréhension entre vous des attentes de l'autre  :: 

Tu balades toujours tes chiens ensemble ? Parfois séparé ?
(traduction du sous-entendu... Travaille la balade avec ta chienne seule)

La balade, c'est pas inné : c'est une invention humaine
donc ça s'apprend  ::

----------


## Darlow

> ça me fait penser à ma chienne. BB labrador de 3 mois. Les sorties au début c'était difficile, elle nous regardait en couinant pour qu'on rentre et tirait vers la maison ! 
> Mais ça c'était parce qu'elle ne voulait faire que pipi dans l'appart et pas dehors, j'avais l'impression que ses petits couinements voulaient dire "viiiiite on rentre! j'veux faire pipi !!".
> 
> On a tenté le coup du jouet, le sur-surjeu (on surjouait déjà dès le début mais il a fallu mettre les bouchés doubles, quitte à passer pour des neuneus dans la rue )de la satisfaction quand le pipi était fait dehors et en 2 semaines tout s'est arrangé!


J'ai connu ça aussi avec ma 1ère chienne quand on était en appart. Les "Bravooooooooooooooo, tu as fait un super caca!!!!!"  ::  et les gens qui me regardaient comme si j'étais timbrée! Elle est devenue propre du jour au lendemain quand on a déménagé en maison.






> Sans anthropomorphisme, si on essayait 2 secondes de se mettre à la place du chien ?
> - dedans : sécurisant, calme, état émotionnel OK
> - dehors : plein de sollicitations & là quel est son état émotionnel ? Crainte ? Curiosité ? 
> 
> TU as une vision de ce que devrait être la promenade... Mais est-ce le point de vue de ton chien ?
> Qu'est-ce que tu lui as appris ?..
> 
> Dehors, on renifle (donc plutôt état émotionnel : curiosité ?) 
> Lui as tu indiqué que le but de la balade n'était pas celui-là ?
> ...


Alors personnellement, je n'ai jamais eu à apprendre à mes autres chiens l'intérêt de se promener, car ils n'attendaient que ça, c'est bien ce qui me fait m'interroger avec celle-ci, qui a un comportement tout à fait différent des 3 autres. D'ailleurs ce n'est qu'en ouvrant ce post que je me rends compte que certains ont des chiens qui ne voient pas l'intéret de sortir, car aucun de mes amis/connaissances/voisins n'a jamais eu ce genre de "problème", c'est ce qui m'a fait penser au départ qu'elle avait peut-être un problème physique.

J'ai la même attitude avec elle que j'ai eu avec les autres, qui n'ont pas eu besoin de quoi que ce soit de particulier pour comprendre que dehors, on se ballade, on ne s'arrête pas tous les mètres pendant un quart d'heure.

Ma petite aime aller dehors, rencontrer des gens, des chiens, donc je ne pense vraiment pas que ce soit de la crainte. Elle a peut-être "trop" de curiosité et de sollicitations pour avoir envie de marcher, et se contente de faire un petit tour car ça lui suffit pour renifler et voir du monde, tout simplement?

Non comme j'ai précisé, je ne les sors pas toujours ensemble: le matin, c'est séparément, et le soir mon mari venant avec moi, ils sont ensemble (mais c'est comme si c'était séparément puisqu'elle est tellement loin derrière par rapport à l'autre que si je ne fais pas des allers-retours avec le mâle on ne se verrait même pas). Donc le "travail" se fait seulement avec elle. Quand l'autre est avec nous, elle marche un peu plus vite, mais bon elle continue clairement à flâner.

----------


## lealouboy

Tu sais ils sont tous différents lol les miens ont 2 promenades par jour (+jardin) quand je bosse et une seule grande balade le week end (+jardin)... Donc ils "sortent" tous les jours et pourtant : au départ en balade, on dirait toujours qu'ils ne sont pas allés promener depuis un mois  :: 
En revanche pendant la balade, Coyot Boy commence à traîner au bout de 30/40 minutes, il n'est pas fatigué, je vois que ça le gonfle c'est tout... Alors que les 2 louloutes, tu peux te balader pendant 4h, elle sont toujours à fond...
Mais Coyot Boy, il aime se balader !!! C'est même le seul but de sa journée !!!! Mais il préfère 4 balades de 30 minutes qu'une seule de 2h...
Je pense qu'il ne faut pas trop se poser de questions  :Smile:  Si elle est en bonne santé, c'est tout ce qui compte  :Smile: 

Les miens ont appris à s'adapter à mon rythme et emploi du temps. Parfois il m'arrive de me lever en retard et je dois réduire leur balade, et d'autres fois j'ai envie de flâner/marcher et on se balade plusieurs heures...

Tout ça pour dire que si elle n'aime pas trop se balader ou se remuer en balade, c'est pas bien grave  :Smile:

----------


## Darlow

Euh oui je sais qu'ils sont tous différents, je vous rassure, je ne cherche pas à en faire des clones les uns des autres!  ::  Mais les autres étaient tous sur le modèle "au départ en balade, on dirait toujours qu'ils ne sont pas allés promener depuis un mois", du coup quand soudainement j'en ai une qui est carrément à l'opposé, ça me fait bizarre et je m'interroge sur la raison qui fait qu'elle n'a pas envie de se promener...

Enfin comme tu dis, l'important c'est qu'elle soit en bonne santé, même si pour moi c'est pénible car d'une part marcher au ralenti, ça me gonfle, et en plus je trouve qu'en se promenant on partage plus avec chacun (quand les ballades sont séparées) que quand je suis à la maison avec les 4 poilus dans les pattes...  :: 

Je vais tester les différents conseils qui m'ont été donnés (jouet, laisse dans le jardin pour voir sa réaction, éventuellement harnais pour voir si ça change quelque chose) et si vraiment rien ne change, et bien elle sortira moins et c'est tout... Vu que mon mari n'aime pas trop se promener non, il restera avec elle et je partirai avec mon mâle qui ne demande qu'à sortir. Ca m'embêterait d'en arriver là car je déteste faire des différences entre eux, mais bon je ne vais pas la traîner de force en promenade non plus ni priver mon autre chien...  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Euh oui je sais qu'ils sont tous différents, je vous rassure, je ne cherche pas à en faire des clones les uns des autres!  Mais les autres étaient tous sur le modèle "au départ en balade, on dirait toujours qu'ils ne sont pas allés promener depuis un mois", du coup quand soudainement j'en ai une qui est carrément à l'opposé, ça me fait bizarre et je m'interroge sur la raison qui fait qu'elle n'a pas envie de se promener...
> 
> Enfin comme tu dis, l'important c'est qu'elle soit en bonne santé, même si pour moi c'est pénible car d'une part marcher au ralenti, ça me gonfle, et en plus je trouve qu'en se promenant on partage plus avec chacun (quand les ballades sont séparées) que quand je suis à la maison avec les 4 poilus dans les pattes... 
> 
> Je vais tester les différents conseils qui m'ont été donnés (jouet, laisse dans le jardin pour voir sa réaction, éventuellement harnais pour voir si ça change quelque chose) et si vraiment rien ne change, et bien elle sortira moins et c'est tout... Vu que mon mari n'aime pas trop se promener non, il restera avec elle et je partirai avec mon mâle qui ne demande qu'à sortir. Ca m'embêterait d'en arriver là car je déteste faire des différences entre eux, mais bon je ne vais pas la traîner de force en promenade non plus ni priver mon autre chien...


oui, ce que je voulais te dire, c'est "ne te tracasses pas"  ::

----------


## Darlow

> oui, ce que je voulais te dire, c'est "ne te tracasses pas"


Merci Lealouboy!  ::

----------


## Darlow

Bon alors j'ai fait plusieurs tests suite à vos conseils, voilà ce que ça a donné:
* essayer de l'attirer avec un jouet: si ça fait du bruit, elle regarde vite fait, mais elle s'en fout pas mal et recommence vite à renifler dans tous les coins
* lui jeter un jouet devant pour la faire avancer: elle me regarde l'air de me dire que j'ai perdu quelque chose puis recommence à renifler  :: 
* lui mettre la laisse dans le jardin: ça ne la perturbe pas
* un harnais: pas de réel changement par rapport au collier

Le seul moment où elle marche à une vitesse "normale", c'est quand on croise quelqu'un et donc elle se dépêche pour dire bonjour. Ou alors quand je la sors avec mon mâle, avec une laisse dans chaque main: vu qu'il tire, elle accélère pour suivre, mais bon c'est nul pour tout le monde: moi je suis écartelée, mon mâle se sent frustré car on s'arrête tout le temps et la petite ne profite pas non plus de la ballade, donc je continuerai à le faire seulement quand je suis pressée...

Bref, je crois que c'est son rythme à elle de faire la tortue, tout simplement...  ::

----------


## Noemie-

elle a le même comportement quand tu la sors dans un endroit inconnu ? Tu varies les ballades ?

----------


## Darlow

> elle a le même comportement quand tu la sors dans un endroit inconnu ? Tu varies les ballades ?


Oui j'essaie de varier (pas facile en marchant à 2 à l'heure!  :: ), au moins de changer un bout de la ballade, mais ça ne change pas son comportement...

Je l'ai emmenée à la plage il y a quelques semaines, là c'était très différent pourtant elle a continué à marcher doucement...

Par contre hier, avec la chienne de ma voisine, elle a speedé tout le long pour rester à sa hauteur. Mais je ne peux pas "réquisitionner" d'autres chiens tous les jours! Et avec mon mâle, au début elle suivait, maintenant elle a l'air de se dire que de toute façon elle va le retrouver à la maison, donc pourquoi se stresser?  ::

----------


## Darlow

Bonsoir,

voilà la suite de nos aventures: pour une raison inexpliquée, ma chienne marche maintenant normalement!  :: 
Elle marche de  mieux en mieux, bon de temps en temps elle continue à traîner, mais comme mes autres chiens, ça  n'a absolument rien à voir avec avant, quand je m'en plaignais! 
Est-ce  qu'elle a senti que ça me soulait, ou bien était-elle dans une  phase de croissance où elle avait un peu mal quelque part? Aucune idée,  mais j'espère que ça va durer comme ça!  ::

----------


## tsarrott

cool que ça aille mieux. C'était peut-être une période de "peur" aussi un peu.
La rott de mes parents, jusqu'à ses 8 mois, elle sortait sans problème. A 8 mois, elle ne voulait plus marcher du tout. Ca a duré un peu : je la prenais en laisse, on se mettait devant le portail, elle restait couchée, la tête tournée vers le jardin. Au bout de quelques jours, elle a fait 1m, puis 2... et on a fait le tour du quartier de maison.

----------


## Darlow

Je ne sais pas du tout... Franchement elle n'a jamais eu d'attitudes laissant suppose qu'elle avait peur, elle était contente de sortir mais pas de marcher... Mais bon c'est clair qu'il y avait quelque chose qui la perturbait, lui faisait mal, lui faisait peur ou je ne sais quoi.  :: 
Quoi que ce soit, j'espère que c'est fini, c'est beaucoup plus sympa de sortir avec elle maintenant!  ::

----------

